# help with picking out sytem



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

my sis bought a new car so she gave me her old 97 nissan altima... anyway i wanted to get a system in it and wanted some tips from you guys on what would be a good setup. I want 2 12"s in a ported box. i dont want to spend too much money but I want it to sound good, not super loud or anything but a lil better than decent. im lookin into jl audios, which what i used to have in old car of mine and they were badass, but man they are really pricey. also what are some amps out there? also wanting to upgrade interior speakers and change out the crappy jvc cd player it has in it now. for the cd player i will most likely go with either alpine or pioneer premier...

no audiobahn, sony or jvc...


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

erik2282 said:


> my sis bought a new car so she gave me her old 97 nissan altima... anyway i wanted to get a system in it and wanted some tips from you guys on what would be a good setup. I want 2 12"s in a ported box. i dont want to spend too much money but I want it to sound good, not super loud or anything but a lil better than decent. im lookin into jl audios, which what i used to have in old car of mine and they were badass, but man they are really pricey. also what are some amps out there? also wanting to upgrade interior speakers and change out the crappy jvc cd player it has in it now. for the cd player i will most likely go with either alpine or pioneer premier...
> 
> no audiobahn, sony or jvc...


You can get 2 Alpine Type-R in a ported box it'll sound very great ! You need a good amp though to drive these because they're 500w RMS each, but you'll be more then happy with these


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> You can get 2 Alpine Type-R in a ported box it'll sound very great ! You need a good amp though to drive these because they're 500w RMS each, but you'll be more then happy with these


Correct, Alpine Type R's are great subs when you are on a budget. If you go with the subs I would reccomend a refurbushed Directed Audio 1100d amp from www.Ikesound.com

Some other subs that are good for people on a budget that you might want to check out are Kicker CVR's, Kicker L5's and L7's (little bit more) but you can get them pretty cheap used and refurbed. AV12's are also good subs and are only 150 a piece.

Hope this helped some.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

i got my stuff a few days ago....
head unit - pioneer deh-p6800mp 
amp- viper d1200.1 
subs- alpine swr 1224d 

i just need the ported box and an amp kit, what do you guys reccomend for a amp kit, like brand and wire gauge size and stuff.

thanks
erik


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

2 Elemental Designs 13kv.2s in a ported box...they'll even professionally build it for you and tune it where you want. You can do this option for less than the type-r's, but it will sound a lot better, and will be higher quality than a prefab box. For more info check out www.icixsound.com and www.edesignaudio.com


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> 2 Elemental Designs 13kv.2s in a ported box...they'll even professionally build it for you and tune it where you want. You can do this option for less than the type-r's, but it will sound a lot better, and will be higher quality than a prefab box. For more info check out www.icixsound.com and www.edesignaudio.com


I guess you missed where he said he already bought his Type R's.


----------



## subwooferfreak (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah i have 2 type R 12"s in a custom made sealed box i love em but with stereos i like to think a good system is about 80% instalation good wiring and a great made box can make even the worst parts sound great i like to build my own boxes but if ya cant go to a shop that does and ask them to check your speakers " stats " and build a box around those dont just go buy a prebuilt one it will just never sound the same when buying an amp i like to use the $ per watt idea .70-.80 cents a watt is a pretty good amp to use most of the time avoid amps that on paper are less then .50 cents a watt for rated RMS power buy an amp in general thats pretty close to the RMS value of the subwoofer


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

yeah i got a guy thats gonna build me a ported box tuned to about 30-33hz. Im not sure what that means, but a lot of of people are recommending me that number. Is Monster a good brand for an amp kit? what do you guys recommend?

thanks...


----------



## noneed117 (Nov 3, 2005)

I would recommend not porting your box if it is in the trunk of a car. Porting a box gives the bass an unclear sound. Sealed enclosures work better in car trunks. It is a much cleaner and nicer hit. But if you just want it loud then go with a ported box. Then again it also depends on sub size, type and which box it is designed for. I ahve to JL w0 12's in a custom sealed enclosure in my b14 200sx and it sounds perfect.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

noneed117 said:


> I would recommend not porting your box if it is in the trunk of a car. Porting a box gives the bass an unclear sound. Sealed enclosures work better in car trunks. It is a much cleaner and nicer hit. But if you just want it loud then go with a ported box. Then again it also depends on sub size, type and which box it is designed for. I ahve to JL w0 12's in a custom sealed enclosure in my b14 200sx and it sounds perfect.


No.

If its built right, a ported enclosure can be on par with a sealed enclosure SQ wise. Sealed enclosures are just easier to get right. Yeah, i missed where he said he bought them.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

im definitley goin ported..... give me some sugg's on amp kits guys, im lookin into lightning audio and some others on ebay but im not sure exactly what i need. i think im gonna go with 1/0 awg wire for pwr/gnd. some people tell me 4 gauge is fine, but im not sure. what does the fuse need to be on the power wire clsose to the battery? 60 amp, 80 amp, 100 amp??? thanks for help...


----------



## subwooferfreak (Jan 24, 2006)

4g is fine unless ya got the cash 0g wire can run up to 5-6 dollars a foot if the amprage is not more than 1500 watts rms 4g is more than enough wire wise i like stinger and RCA i use monster its pricey but the best signal ya can get in my opinion


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

there is a guy selling custom kits on ebay. Just email him and he'll make whatever kit u need. how does this sound? 

18 ft. Rockford Fosgate 2 AWG Super-Flex Competition power wire 
3 ft. Rockford Fosgate 2 AWG Super-Flex Competition ground wire 
1 pair Rockford Fosgate gold ring terminals (installed) 
40 ft. Rockford Fosgate 12 AWG Obsidian speaker wire 
Rockford Fosgate ANL fuse holder (no main fuse is included) 
Rockford Fosgate 5M RCA cable 
Accessory pack with snap grommet, remote lead and various connectors 

this one dont come with the big fuse that goes on pwr wire near the battery, but I can tell him to include one for a little more..
what size fuse should i get? 60, 80, 100 amp?


----------

